# Legger Hecht



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Hecht    in Spreewälder Sauce[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Ein    Rezept aus dem Spreewald[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Zutaten:*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Serviervorschlag[/FONT]*​                 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](für        4 Personen)
      1 Hecht
      Pfeffer und Salz
      2 Zwiebeln
      2 Petersilienwurzeln
      2 Mohrrüben
      2 Lorbeerblätter
      je 1 Bund Petersilie, Dill
      Spreewälder Sauce:
      6 Eigelbe
      2 El Zucker
      2 EI Sonnenblumenöl
      350 g geriebener Meerrettich
      Zitronensaft
      Salz
[/FONT]             


 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Aus "Anglers Kochbuch" von Rainer Lauer
                                                                     ein Buch der Zeitschrift 'Blinker'
*ISBN 3-86132-583-7[/FONT]​                                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Zubereitung:*[/FONT]     
                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die        Hechtstücke pfeffern und salzen und eine Stunde kühl stellen.        Danach die Stücke in einem Kochtopf mit kaltem Wasser übergießen,        bis sie vollständig bedeckt sind. Nun bringt man das Wasser zum Kochen.        In der Zwischenzeit schneidet man die Zwiebeln in Ringe, die Petersilienwurzeln        und die Mohrrüben in kleine Streifen. Wenn das Wasser mit den Hechtstücken        zu kochen beginnt, schöpft man den Schaum ab, gibt die Zwiebeln, Petersilienwurzeln,        Mohrrüben und die Lorbeerblätter dazu. Bei schwacher Hitze noch        15 Minuten ziehen lassen. Die Hechtstücke auf einer vor gewärmten        Platte anrichten und den Dill darüber streuen.

[/FONT]                                           [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Spreewälder Sauce:
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]       In einer Schüssel wird das Eigelb, der Zucker mit dem Öl schaumig        gerührt. In diese Masse gibt man den geriebenen Meerrettich und verrührt        alles sorgfältig. Mit Zitronensaft und etwas Salz abschmecken.

[/FONT]                                           [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Beilage:[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]        Salzkartoffeln

Quelle: www.fischerjugend-oberpfalz.org

[/FONT]


----------



## schrauber78 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

von wegen spreewälder sauce!!! da fehlen ja die gurken! :m *duckundrenn*


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]       350 g geriebener Meerrettich[/FONT]


Falk, verspiel mir bloß nicht deinen Bonus. :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Das hört sich aber verflucht lecker an, wenn ich nur ´nen Hecht hätte...


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

*Hecht in Spreewaldsoße*







Zutaten:
 → ca. 1,5 kg Hecht
 → 2 Lorbeerblätter
 → 2 Zwiebeln
 → 8 Pimentkörner
 → 1 Bund Suppengrün
 → Salz
 → 1/8 Liter Sahne
 → 1/8 Liter Buttermilch
 → 2 Esslöffel Mehl
 → 1/4 Liter helles Bier
 → 50 g Butter
 → frische Petersilie und Dill


*Zubereitung*


Das Wurzelwerk kleinschneiden und mit den Zwiebelscheiben und den Gewürzen in 2 Liter Wasser aufsetzen. Circa 10 Minuten kochen lassen. Inzwischen den vorbereiteten Hecht in Portionsstücke teilen, in den Sud geben und auf kleiner Flamme garen.

Spreewaldsoße: Einen halben Liter Sud abnehmen, Buttermilch und Sahne darin verquirlen und mit Mehl andicken. Jetzt das Bier hinzufügen, alles kurz aufkochen lassen. Dann Butter unterrühren und mit Salz abschmecken.

 Die Hechtstücke auf eine vorgewärmte Platte geben, mit Soße übergießen und mit gehackter Petersilie und Dill bestreuen.

Quelle: www.spreewald-info.com


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

*Hechtwuerstl mit Riesling-Sauerkraut und Senfsauce
* 
Zutaten:
500 g Hecht ohne Haut und Graeten
300 g Sahne
1 El. Karottenwuerfel
1 El. Zucchiniwuerfel
3 El. Geschlagene Sahne
2 Meter Saitlinge
Cheyenne
Zitronensaft
Salz
400 g Sauerkraut
2 Schalotten
1 klein. Mehlige Kartoffel
1 El. Oel
100 ml Rinderbruehe
100 ml Riesling
1 Lorbeerblatt
2 Wacholderbeeren
10 Pfefferkoerner
1 Nelke
Salz
Pfeffer
1/4 l Consomme
3 El. Creme fraiche
1 El. (-2) suessen Senf
1 Tl. Scharfen Senf
Salz
Pfeffer
Zitronensaft

Zubereitung:
Hechtwuerstl

Fisch kleinschneiden, mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zitronensaft wuerzen,
in der Kuechenmaschine mixen - nach und nach die Sahne zugeben. Die
Farce durch ein Sieb streichen, mit dem abgekochten Gemuese und
der Sahne vermischen. In den Darm fuellen, abdrehen, in kochendes
Wasser geben und 8 - 10 Minuten ziehen lassen.

Sauerkraut

Schalotten kleinschneiden, in Oel anschwitzen, Kraut dazugeben,
mit Wein abloeschen, mit Bruehe aufgiessen und das Ganze mit dem
Gewuerzbeutel zusammen garkochen. Kurz vor dem Ende die
Kartoffel hineinreiben und abschmecken.

Senfsauce

Die Zutaten aufkochen, abschmecken und mixen.


Quelle: www.rezepterang.de


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Also Hecht in Spreewälder Soße war ein Hit,
meine zwei Töchter schlecken jetzt noch an der Soße!
Habe jetzt das Problem,. dass ich erst wieder einen Hecht fangen muss, um die anderen Rezepte ausprobieren zu können. Danke Ernst!


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Freut mich sehr lieber *Ossipeter* alter Frange, brauchste mehr Material dann schau mal. :m

Extra für Dich! #h

Hecht in Kapernsauce

Zutaten:
2 Zwiebeln
1 Unbehandelte Zitrone
2 1/2 l Wasser
Salz
1 Lorbeerblatt
1/2 Tl. Wachholderbeeren
3 El. Weissweinessig
30 g Butter
1/8 l trockener Weisswein
1 Glas Kapern
250 g Schmand
1/4 l Schlagsahne
weisser Pfeffer
600 g Hechtfilet
Petersilie
Zitronenscheiben; zum Garnieren

Zubereitung:
Die Zwiebeln schaelen, die eine Haelfte halbieren, die andere wuerfeln.
Die Zitrone halbieren, aus einer Haelfte den Saft pressen. Das Wasser
mit den Zwiebelhaeuten, Salz, Lorbeer, Wacholder und Essig aufkochen,
die nicht gepresste Zitronenhaelfte zugeben. Den Sud bei milder Hitze
30 Minuten ziehen lassen.

Waehrend die Sauce einkocht, das Hechtfilet in den Sud geben. Den Topf
vom Herd nehmen, den Fisch zugedeckt darin 7 Minuten ziehen lassen.
Den Fisch abtropfen lassen, in Stuecke zerpfluecken und dabei die Graeten
entfernen.

Die Hechtstuecke auf vorgewaermten Tellern anrichten, mit der Sauce
ueberziehen und mit Petersilie und Zitronenscheiben anrichten.

Quelle: www.rezepterang.de


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Mecklenburger *gebratener Hecht

* *Was Sie unbedingt benötigen:*
- 100g Speck
- 1.500kg Hecht
- Salz
- 50g Butter
- 1/8l saure Sahne 

*Und so geht`s:*
Der vorbereitete Hecht wird als erstes gespickt und leicht gesalzen. Nun wird der Hecht in einer Bratpfanne in der Butter gebraten. In den letzen Minuten geben Sie die saure Sahne neben den Hecht in die Pfanne und lassen sie vorsichtig anbräunen. Richten Sie den Fisch an. Gießen Sie dazu die mit ein wenig Wasser angerührte Sauce über den Hecht - fertig und guten Appetit.


----------



## wasser-ralf (1. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Im Speckmantel macht sich der Hecht auch sehr gut, sowohl auf Grill, als auch in der Pfanne.


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Ralf, also etwa so. 

Hecht im Knusper-Speckmantel 






Zutaten für      4 Portionen:

                                                                                                        2 kg                                  Hecht (küchenfertig, geschuppt)                                  
                                   2                                   Zitronen                                  
                                   1 Bund                                  Dill                                  
                                   2 Stiele                                  Majoran                                  
                                                                      Majoranblättchen                                  
                                   250 g                                  Frühstücksspeck                                  
                                                                      Salz                                  
                                                                      Pfeffer                                  

Zubereitung             Zubereitungszeit:             70 min.                                           






 Eine Zitrone heiß waschen und in Scheiben schneiden. Den Hecht (küchenfertig und geschuppt) abspülen, trockentupfen und innen und außen mit Salz und Pfeffer einreiben. Die Zitronenscheiben, einen Bund Dill und 2 Stiele Majoran in die Bauchhöhle geben.                             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Den Frühstücksspeck in Scheiben quer überlappend um den Hecht wickeln und auf der Fettpfanne im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 200°C 35-40 Minuten backen.                             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mit Zitronenspalten und Majoranblättchen garniert auf einer ovalen Platte servieren.                             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tipp: Dazu eignen sich zum Beispiel Semmelknödel mit Pfifferlingen.

Quelle: www.deutschesee.de


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

*Hecht baltischer Art*

 Für 4 Personen 

*Man nehme:*
1 Hecht
1 kl. Zwiebel
1 Stengel Selleriegrün
1 mittelgroße Möhre
3 Bd Petersilie
2 Knoblauchzehen
2 Lorbeerblätter
3 Zitrone
80 g geräuchter Lachs (in Öl)
1/2 Tl Sardellenpaste
4-5 El Olivenöl
Orangen- oder Tomatenscheiben
50 g Krabben
Salatblätter
Gewürze: Salz, Pfefferkörner, weißer Pfeffer
*So wirds gemacht:*
Zwiebel schälen und halbieren.
Möhre schälen und in Scheiben schneiden.
Zwiebel, Möhre, Selleriegrün, Knoblauchzehen, 1 Bd Petersilie (gehackt), Lorbeerblätter und Zitronenscheiben einer Zitrone in eine tiefe Pfanne mit 2 L kochendem Wasser geben und zugedeckt 10 min kochen.
Den Hecht ausnehmen und gründlich waschen.
Nun ebenfalls zugedeckt 4-5 min in der Brühe kochen und dann lauwarm abkühlen lassen.
Währenddessen Lachs kleinscheiden, einen Bund Petersilie klein hacken und zusammen in eine Schüssel geben.
Zitronensaft einer Zitrone, Sardellenpaste und Olivenöl hinzugeben und nach Geschmack mit weißem Pfeffer und Salz würzen.
Die Haut vom mittlerweile lauwarmen Hecht abziehen und diesen auf eine Platte legen.
Die Platte mit Zitrone, Orangen- oder Tomatenscheiben, Krabben, Salatblätter, Petersilie und Lachssauce gleichmäßig garnieren.


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Hecht im Hecht

Zutaten:
2 Hechte (2kg, 11/4kg)
300 g Rinderhack
1 Ei
1 Gemuesezwiebel
Pfeffer aus der Muehle
Salz
1 Lorbeerblatt
Wacholderbeeren
½ Selleriewurzel
2 mittelgrosse Petersilienwurzeln
1 Broetchen
1 Zitrone
300 g gekochte Flusskrebsschwaenze aus dem Glas
40 g Butter
40 g Mehl
1 Eigelb
Salz
Fischsud, durchgesiebt

Zubereitung:
Beim grossen Hecht die Mittelgraete durch die Bauchhoehle entfernen.
Den Fisch saeuern. Den kleinen Hecht filetieren und im Fleischwolf durch
die mittelfeine Scheibe drehen. Die Masse mit dem Hack, der
gewuerfelten Zwiebel, dem Ei und dem eingeweichten, ausgedrueckten
Broetchen vermengen. Kraeftig Pfeffern und Salzen. Den grossen Hecht
mit der Farce fuellen. Den Fisch fest mit Kuechengarn umwickeln. Den
Hecht mit den Gemuesen, dem Lorbeerblatt und den Wacholderbeeren in
einen Fischtopf geben, mit Wasser auffuellen und leicht salzen. In 45
Minuten garziehen. Die Krebsschwanzsauce
Den Fischsud etwas einkochen. Aus Butter und Mehl eine Mehlschwitze
bereiten. Mit dem Sud abloeschen. Nur wenig salzen. Das Eigelb in die
nicht mehr kochende Sauce einruehren. Die Krebsschwaenze unterheben.
Beilagen:
Salzkartoffeln und ein gruener Salat, angemacht mit Walnussoel, Zitrone
und gehackter Zwiebel.

Quelle: www.rezepterang.de


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

[FONT=verdana,arial][FONT=Verdana,Arial]* Lahtuan Haukikeitto
Hechtsuppe  *[/FONT] 

Das besondere an dieser Fischsuppe ist die Verwendung von Milch - charakteristisch für die Küche in der Region der südfinnischen Seenplatte. Finnische Fischsuppen sind ansonsten klar. 

_Zutaten für 4 Personen_
2-3 mittelgrosse Zwiebeln, 100 g Butter, 4-5 mittelgrosse, festkochende Kartoffeln, 500 ml Wasser, 500 ml Fischfond, 2 TL Salz, 15 Pimentkörner, 500 g Hechtfilet, 500 ml Milch, 1 Bund Dill 

_Zubereitung_
Man zieht die Zwiebeln ab, hackt sie fein und schwitzt sie in der Butter in einem grossen Topf auf kleiner Hitze glasig. Schälen Sie in der Zwischenzeit die Kartoffeln und schneiden Sie sie in Würfel von etwa 1 cm Kantenlänge. Erhitzen Sie Wasser und Fischfond in einem zweiten Topf. 
Wenn die Zwiebeln glasig sind, geben Sie die Flüssigkeit, Salz, Piment und Kartoffeln dazu. Kurz bevor die Kartoffeln gar sind, legen Sie die Hechtfilets ein, die Sie vorher in grössere Stücke geschnitten haben. Man kocht die Milch auf und gibt sie ebenfalls dazu. 
Jetzt lässt man die Suppe auf kleinster Flamme ganz leicht 5-10 Min. sieden. Holen Sie ein Stück Fisch heraus, um festzustellen, ob er gar ist. Den Dill waschen, trocken tupfen und fein hacken. Dazugeben. Die Fischsuppe mit Salz und Piment abschmecken und sofort servieren. 

_Tipp_
-Nachdem man Fischstücke und Meeresfrüchte an eine Suppe gegeben hat, sollte man diese nur leicht sieden lassen. So bleiben diese delikaten Lebensmittel zart und saftig und zerfallen nicht.

[/FONT]Würzige Hechtsuppe 

Zutaten für 4 Personen:
° 1 Hecht ca. 1kg ° 1 l Wasser ° 1 Zwiebel ° 2 Lorbeerblätter ° 1 Bund Suppengrün ° Salz ° Pfefferkörner ° 2-3 EL Butter ° 2 EL Mehl ° 1/4 l herber Weißwein ° 100 ml Sahne ° 1 Eigelb ° Petersilie zum garnieren °
Vor- und Zubereitung:
Den Fisch ausnehmen, säubern, das Fleisch von den Gräten lösen und grob zerteilen. Die Fischreste ( Gräten, Kopf und Flossen) in dem Wasser mit der in Scheiben geschnittenen Zwiebel, den Lorbeerblättern, dem zerkleinerten Suppengrün, Salz und Pfeffer ca. 30 Minuten auf halbes Volumen einkochen und danach durch ein feines Sieb seihen. Aus Butter und Mehl eine helle Mehlschwitze machen, mit dem Fischsud auffüllen und etwa 10 Minuten ziehen lassen. Das Fischfleisch zugeben und den Weißwein unterziehen. Nach 5 Minuten mit der mit dem Eigelb verquirlten Sahne legieren. Beim servieren mit feingehackter Petersilie bestreuen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Hecht in Specksauce

Zutaten:
1 Hecht; fertig vorbereitet
1 gross. Zwiebel
200 g Durchwachsener Speck
1 Bd. Petersilie
Mehl
1 Zitrone
Salz
Pfeffer
400 g Kartoffeln; vorgekochte
Butter

Zubereitung:
Die Zwiebl schaelen und wuerfeln. Den Speck erst in Scheiben schneiden,
dann wuerfeln. Petersilie fein wiegen.

Hecht in gleichmaessige Filets schneiden (drei Stuecke), mit der Zitrone
betraeufeln, salzen und pfeffern anschliessend in Mehl wenden.

Kartoffeln in Scheiben schneiden. Butter in einer Pfanne schmelzen und
die Kartoffeln darin bei mittlerer Hitze und gelegentlichem Ruetteln und
Schuetteln kross anbraten, danach salzen und pfeffern. Dabei immer mal
wieder mit fluessiger Butter begiessen.

In einer zweiten Pfanne den Speck mit wenig Butter auslassen und leicht
anbraeunen lassen. Die Hechtfilets dazugeben und von beiden Seiten
braeunen. Dabei auch die Zwiebeln dazugeben und goldbraun werden lassen.

Zusammen mit den Bratkartoffeln servieren. Mit Petersilie garnieren

Quelle: www.rezepterang.de


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Hecht auf Lauchgemüse

 Zutaten:
° 10 Salbeiblätter ° 1/2 l trockener Weißwein ° 200g Lauch ( nur das Weiße ) ° Salzwasser ° 1/2 l Wasser ° 4 Hechtfilets je 150g ° 1 Zwiebel ° 1 EL Butter ° 1 dl süße Sahne ° Pfeffer ° Salz ° Cayennepfeffer ° Zucker ° 2 EL Butter °

 Zubereitung:
Die Salbeiblätter im Wein zugedeckt 3 Std. ziehen lassen, damit der Wein aromatisiert wird. 
Den Lauch putzen, waschen und in dünne Scheiben oder feine Streifen schneiden, in kochendem Salzwasser 3-4 Minuten blanchieren, abgießen, kalt abschrecken und abtropfen lassen. Das Wasser mit 1/4 l Wein und 3-4 Salbeiblättern zum Kochen bringen und einige Minuten durchziehen lassen.
Die Zwiebeln schälen, fein würfeln und in der Butter glasig werden lassen. Den restlichen Wein angießen und auf starker Hitze auf etwa 1 dl einkochen. Die Sahne unterziehen und die Soße langsam weiter einkochen lassen.
Die Hechtfilets salzen, pfeffern und im siedendem Weinsud 6-8 Minuten garziehen lassen. Währenddessen den Lauch in der Butter heißrühren und würzen. Vom Hechtsud 3-4 El abnehmen, unter die Soße ziehen, aufkochen lassen und abschmecken. Den Lauch als Bett auf vier vorgewärmten Tellern anrichten. Die Hechtfilets kurz abtropfen lassen, darauflegen und mit der durchpassierten Soße überziehen.

Quelle: www.gabrieleaceto.de


----------



## woernser1965 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Da läuft einem ja das "Wasser im Maul zamme"#v

Weiter so mit den klasse Rezepten....#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Hecht im Ofen gebacken

1- 1,5 kg schwerer Hecht 60 g Butter 1 große Zwiebel Meersalz Pfeffer Fleischbrühe Geriebenes Weißbrot Essig Muskat 15 g geräucherten Speck 1 Salzhering der gut vorbereitete Hecht wird gespickt + etwas gesalzen. In der Bratpfanne wird Butter mit kleingeschnittene Zwiebeln heiß gemacht, bis sie gelb werden. Dann legt man den Hecht in die Pfanne, lässt ihn etwas Farbe bekommen + löscht mit Fleischbrühe ab. Nun wird der Hering geputzt + feingewiegt + in die Pfanne gegeben + mit gedämpft. Wenn der Fisch gar ist, wird er mit der durchgeseihten Soße + Kartoffelsalat aufgetragen.


----------



## jaeger (5. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Das hört sich ja mal alles super an. Da weiß man gar nicht, wo man anfangen soll.#c

Bist Du Koch, oder eher hobbymäßig?

Mal zwei Fragen:

1. was heißt gespickt? (der gut vorbereitete Hecht wird gespickt + etwas gesalzen.)
2. bei deinem letzten Rezept: Hecht im Ofen gebacken. Wo kommt der Ofen ins Spiel?

#6schöne legger-Hecht Sammlung!


----------



## daniecki (6. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Hallo all ihr Gourmets,

als Hobbykoch finden einige Zubereitungen mein großes Interesse. Allerdings bleibt bei mir, der nicht jede Woche einen Hecht fängt die Frage, wie ihr die Filets grätenfrei bekommt?


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*



daniecki schrieb:


> Allerdings bleibt bei mir, der nicht jede Woche einen Hecht fängt die Frage, wie ihr die Filets grätenfrei bekommt?


Wegen Rib-Bones #h


----------



## daniecki (7. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Danke Zanderfänger,
die clips kenne ich - machst Du das wirklich so und klappt das bei dir? Wahrscheinlich muss ich mehr üben oder funktioniert das erst ab einer gewissen Filetgröße. Meine Hechte sind nur zwischen 60 und 75 cm.


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*



daniecki schrieb:


> Meine Hechte sind nur zwischen 60 und 75 cm.


Dann mach Buletten oder Hechtsuppe draus.  :m


----------



## butje_hh (7. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Nette Sammlung Erich, davon werde ich bestimmt mal was testen:m
Übrigens ich packe den Hecht erst in den Backofen und wenn er fast fertig ist nehme ich ihn raus und die Gräten lassen sich schnell sehe, finden und entfernen, dann zu Filets schneiden in Mehl wenden und fertig braten.... würzen schon vorm backen.


----------



## schrauber78 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*



butje_hh schrieb:


> Nette Sammlung *Erich*, davon werde ich bestimmt mal was testen:m
> Übrigens ich packe den Hecht erst in den Backofen und wenn er fast fertig ist nehme ich ihn raus und die Gräten lassen sich schnell sehe, finden und entfernen, dann zu Filets schneiden in Mehl wenden und fertig braten.... würzen schon vorm backen.


 
|muahah:


----------



## butje_hh (7. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

@schrauber78... da Du in dem Zitat den Namen Erich extra mit rot geschrieben hast gehe ich davon aus das Du hier irgendetwas nicht kapiert hast, würde mich echt mal interessieren was an dem Vornamen Erich muahaha ist ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## jaeger (7. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Jetzt mal im Ernst, Schrauber. Was solln das?


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Schrauber Falk hat halt manchmal ein kleines Problem.


----------



## schrauber78 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*



butje_hh schrieb:


> @schrauber78... da Du in dem Zitat den Namen Erich extra mit rot geschrieben hast gehe ich davon aus das Du hier irgendetwas nicht kapiert hast, würde mich echt mal interessieren was an dem Vornamen Erich muahaha ist ?? |kopfkrat


Ich denke mal, dass du mit dem Erich eigentlich Ernst meinst...


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Detektiv Falk, wen juckt es!? #h


----------



## schrauber78 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

mich. ich will ja auch nicht unbedingt mit frank angesprochen werden


----------



## butje_hh (8. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

#qNa klar meine ich Ernst, Hihi Tätä:q, bin echt nicht drüber gestolpert sorry.
Ps; Ernst... Deine Signatur ist genaus klasse wie die Rezepte


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Hecht in Weißwein

Zutaten:
1 Hecht (1,5 kg),
Salz,
100 ml Weißwein,
100 ml Wasser,
100 g frische Champignons,
20 g Butter
30 g Mehl,
30 g Butter,
5 El. Sahne,
100 ml Weißwein,
weißer Pfeffer.

Zubereitung:
Hecht schuppen, gut waschen, mit Haushaltspapier trocken tupfen, mit
Salz innen und aussen einreiben. Fisch mit einer Tasse im Bauch
aufrecht, in Schwimmstellung, in die Fettpfanne oder einen grossen
Braeter setzen. Geputzte Champignons um den Fisch verteilen, Wasser und
Wein angiessen, Butterfloeckchen daraufsetzen. Fettpfanne mit Alufolie
abdecken oder Braeter schliessen. Im Backofen garen.

Schaltung:
180 - 200°, 2. Schiebeleiste v. u.
180 - 200°, Umluftbackofen
ca. 50 Minuten

Mehl und Butter verkneten. Hecht aus dem Ofen nehmen, auf einer
vorgewaermten Platte anrichten, warmstellen. Fischfond in einen Topf
geben, Mehlbutter einruehren, ca. 5 Min. kochen lassen. Sosse mit
Sahne, Weisswein und Pfeffer verfeinern. Etwas Sosse ueber den Hecht
giessen, den Rest gesondert servieren.

Beilagen: Reis oder Petersilienkartoffeln.


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Legger Kräuter-Hecht in Alufolie

Zutaten:

Hechtfilet mit Haut
Salz 
Pfeffer
Zitronensaft
reichlich frischen Dill & Petersilie (alternativ gefrorene Kräuter)
Frühstückspeck
Worcestershire Sauce
Butter
dicke Alufolie

Als Beilage Salzkartoffeln

Zubereitung:

Hechtfilet waschen, trocken tupfen und in Portionsstücke schneiden
Filets Salzen, Pfeffern und mit Zitrone beträufeln
Ein Stückchen Butter auf die Alufolie legen und die Filets darüber. Dann je nach Wunsch ein bis zwei Streifen Frühstücksspeck auf das Filet legen. Einen Kräftigen Schuss Worcestershire Sauce dazu geben und ein bis zwei gehäufte Esslöffel Dill und Petersilie darüber streuen.

Alufolie zu einer Haube formen und verschließen - die Folie sollte nicht an den Kräutern anliegen.

Dann für ca. 15 min in den Ofen bei 180 - 200°C

Als Beilage eignen sich hervorragend Salzkartoffeln mit Petersilie.


Wünsche gutes Gelingen


Martin


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Servus Martin, jetzt gehts hier aber mächtig rund. Schön so. #6


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Das Rezept ist auch ohne großmächtige Vorbereitung sehr schnell zubereitet, und wenn man einen Vorrat an gefrohrenen Kräutern in der Truhe hat, auch jederzeit kurzfristig (bei Vorhandensein von Filet) zu machen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wenn man einen Vorrat an gefrohrenen Kräutern in der Truhe hat


Gibts ja zum Glück massenhaft und günstig bei A... & Co. :q


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Gibts ja zum Glück massenhaft und günstig bei A... & Co. :q



Jep - und da hab ich für Sonn- und Feiertage immer was bevorratet man kann ja nie wissen, wer am Sonntag mal so unverhofft kommt....


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Die Kräuter gibts dort bei A gefroren, gerne auch zum bevorraten.  #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Gefüllter Hecht nach Szekszarder Art

ZUTATEN FÜR 5 PERSONEN:

1kg  schwerer Hecht

30g Mandeln

100g Petersilienwurzeln

100g Zwiebeln

Pfeffer

2 Semmeln

3 Eier

1/2  Bund Petersilie

Salz, gemahlener weißer Muskatmuß

5 Portionen Pilz-Sahne-Sauce

VORBEREITUNG:

Den Hecht waschen, vorsichtig, entschuppen, damit die Haut nicht verletzt wird, dann wieder waschen, den Kopf abtrennen. Den inneren Teil an der Afteröffnung durchschneiden und vom Kopf aus ausnehmen. Dann wieder waschen und mit einem langen scharfen Messer zwischen Rückgrat und über den Gräten bis hin zum Schwanz so aufschneiden, damit eine ca. 1,5 cm dicke Fleischschicht bleibt.

Den so für die Füllung vorbereiteten Hecht von innen und außen salzen und ruhen lassen.

ZUBEREITUNG:

Das von der Mittelgräte abgetrennte Fischfleisch zerkleinern und mit der vorher eingeweichten, dann ausgedrückten Semmel vermengen, mit den kleingebackten Mandeln, der in Fett gebratenen Zwiebel, der feingewiegten Petersilie und den Gewürzen mischen, mit Ei binden, mit dieser Masse den Hecht füllen und Öffnung mit Zwirn zunähen. Den Fisch in weißes Leinen wickeln, zubinden und im Sud aus Zwiebel, Petersilie, Salz dünsten. Bis zum Servieren im Sud lassen. Dann den Zwirn und das Leinen entfernen, mit Pilz-Sahne-Sauce und Kartoffeln servieren.


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Hecht mit Kräuter-Hollandaise

Zutaten:
1 küchenfertiger Hecht (ca. 1kg)
1 Zitrone (Saft)
1/2 l Wasser
2 El. Weißweinessig
2 Tl. Fischgewürz
4 Eigelb
1 El. Weißwein
1/2 Tl. Senf
175 g Butter
Salz
Pfeffer
2 El. gehackter Estragon
1 El. Zitronensaft

Zubereitung:
Fisch waschen, trockentupfen und in Portionsstuecke teilen. Saeuern.
Wasser, Essig und Fischgewuerz aufkochen. Fisch zugeben, ca.
12 Minuten ziehen lassen. Eigelb, 3 Teeloeffel Fischsud, Wein und Senf
im warmen Wasserbad ca. 5 Minuten dickcremig aufschlagen. Fluessige
Butter langsam unterruehren. Estragon zufuegen, abschmecken. Zum Fisch
reichen. Nach Wunsch mit Petersilie garnieren.

Dazu: Erbsen-Moehren-Gemuese.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

[SIZE=-1]*HECHT-RAVIOLI          MIT BASILIKUM *- Für 4 Personen:[/SIZE]       [SIZE=-1]

Nudelteig: 300 g Weizenmehl, 200 g Roggenmehl, 6 Eier,          6 EL Olivenöl, 3 Prisen Salz

 Fischfarce: 250 g Hechtfilet, 2 Schalotten, 1 Bund Basilikum, 1 EL frisch geriebener Parmesan, 1 EL Crème Fraiche

        Zudem: Butter, 1 Ei, 2 Liter Fischbrühe

[/SIZE]        [SIZE=-1]Die Zutaten für den Nudelteig verrühren und zu einer geschmeidigen Masse kneten. Wenn nötig noch etwas Olivenöl dazugeben und zugedeckt eine halbe Stunde ruhen lassen.
        Die Schalotten Hacken, in Butter glasig dünsten und abkühlen lassen. Das Hechtfleisch in Streifen schneiden und mit den Schalotten und etwas Butter in der Küchenmaschine zerkleinern. Die Basilikumblätter zupfen, in feine Streifen schneiden, mit dem Parmesan und der Crème Fraiche dazu geben. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und gut vermengen.
 Die Hälfte des Teiges ganz dünn ausrollen (höchstens 2 mm), die Fischfarce zu Bällchen von 2,5 cm formen und in Abständen von 8 - 9 cm auf den Teig legen. Ein Ei verquirlen und den Teig um die Bällchen damit einpinseln. Die zweite Hälfte der Pasta ausrollen, die Bällchen mit Teigstücken zudecken, rund herum andrücken und als Ravioli ausstechen.

[/SIZE]        [SIZE=-1]Die fertigen Ravioli etwa fünf Minuten in Fischbrühe pochieren, abtropfen lassen, mit zerlassener Butter übergießen, mit Parmesan bestreuen und mit Basilikum und Salat servieren.

        Dazu paßt ein Chardonnay aus dem Alto Adige / Südtirol.

Quelle: www.angeln.de
[/SIZE]


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

*







ZUVIES FRIKADELES - LITAUEN

Hechtfrikadellen mit Speck

* Fisch und Speck sind eine beliebte Kombination in vielen Küchen Europas. In diesem Rezept hält der Speck die Frikadellen schön saftig. Nehmen Sie nur den besten Speck. Gerade bei einfachen Gerichten aus wenigen Zutaten kommt es immer auf erstklassige Qualität an. 
*Etwa 20 Frikadellen: 
8-10 Portionen*

*Frikadellen*: 1,2 kg Hechtfilet, 400 g frischer, durchwachsener Speck, 2 mittelgroße Zwiebeln, 1 Knoblauchzehe, 2-3 Eigelb, geschmacksneutrales Pflanzenöl 
*Sauce: *200 g geräucherter Speck, 2 Zwiebeln, 2 EL geschmacksneutrales Pflanzenöl, Salz, Pfeffer, 1 EL Mehl, 200 ml Milch. 
Das Hechtfilet zweimal durch den Fleischwolf drehen: zuerst durch die grobe, dann durch die feine Scheibe. Den Speck in Stücke schneiden. Die Zwiebel und die Knoblauchzehe abziehen, fein hacken und mit dem Speck ebenfalls durch den Fleischwolf drehen. Nehmen Sie hierfür die grobe Scheibe. Wenig Salz, Pfeffer, Eigelb zugeben und alles sorgfältig vermischen. Abschmecken. Mit leicht befeuchteten Händen Frikadellen formen und in dem Öl auf mittlerer Hitze etwa 5 Min. auf jeder Seite braten, bis sie rundherum schön braun sind. Gebratene Frikadellen abgedeckt warm stellen. 

Den Speck fein würfeln. Die Zwiebeln abziehen, fein hacken. Speck und Zwiebeln auf kleiner Flamme anschwitzen. Wenn die Zwiebeln glasig sind, etwas Pfeffer zugeben. Das Mehl darüber stäuben, einige Sekunden aufquellen lassen, dann die Milch zugeben. Unter Rühren aufkochen. 5 Min. auf kleiner Flamme köcheln lassen, bis sich der Mehlgeschmack verliert. Evtl. mit etwas Milch verdünnen, wenn die Sauce zu stark einkocht. 

Die Frikadellen in der Sauce mit Salzkartoffeln oder Brot servieren. 

*TIPP:
* 
Sie können diese Frikadellen auch mit anderen Fischsorten zubereiten - vorausgesetzt diese haben einen intensiven Eigengeschmack und sind nicht fett.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

_Hechtpörkölt von Bodrog_ 

4 Portionen     

Zutaten: 1500 Gramm Hecht oder Karpfen, 200 Gramm Zwiebeln, 100 ml Öl, 1 Essl. Paprikacreme, 1 Kartoffel, 1 rote Paprikaschote, Pfeffer, Salz, 1 Knoblauchzehe, 1 Tomate, 1 grüne Paprikaschote, 1 Glas Rotwein.

Zubereitung: Die Fische werden gründlich gesäubert. Man schneidet zweifingerbreite Stücke daraus. Die Zwiebel wird kleingeschnitten und in wenig Öl glasig gedünstet. Man streut Paprika darauf, wendet darin die Fischstücke, salzt und pfeffert. Dann wird die geschälte und in Scheiben geschnittene Kartoffel, die rote Paprikaschote, die Tomate, die zerschnittene grüne Paprikaschote, die Paprikakrem und der zerstampfte Knoblauch zugesetzt. Man gießt Wasser und Rotwein zu und dünstet ungefähr 35 - 40 Minuten. Ist die Brühe zu dünn, kann sie etwas eingekocht werden und dann die Speise so zu Tisch gegeben werden.


----------



## lockelu (19. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

@Zanderfänger
danke für die tollen rezepte und links.
hab grad 5,5 kg hecht eingefroren und werd wohl einige deiner anregungen versuchen umzusetzen - bin ja nich so der chefkoch.

sven


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Das klappt schon Sven, ist ganz easy. #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. November 2007)

*AW: Legger Hecht*

Schwedischer Sardellenhecht

Garen im Römertopf

Zutaten:
1 Hecht, 50 g Räucherspeck, 2 El Butter, ca. 5 cm lang Sardellenpaste, 1 Tasse Sahne, 3 El feingewiegte Petersilie.

Zubereitung:
Den gut gereinigten Hecht mit feinen Streifen von geräuchertem Speck spicken. Innen dick, außen ganz zart mit Sardellenbutter bestreichen. Den Hecht in den gewässerten Römer- Fisch- Topf legen, mit der Sahne begießen und mit der gehackten Petersilie bestreuen. Römertopf schließen, den Fisch in ca. 60 Minuten bei 200 Grad gar schmoren. Vor dem Servieren mit Zitronenscheiben und Tomatenketchup dekorieren.

Als Beilagen reichen sie dazu Salzkartoffeln und Tomatensaft.


----------

